# Re riveting fender braces?



## Nickinator (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys im going to nickel plate some fender braces but i need to know what rivet type to use or if any one here can do it
Any ideas as to what i should do?
Nick


----------



## spoker (Jan 19, 2015)

im not a pre war guy but they look like harness rivit that sre put in and peend over,check a tack or saddle shop,or ask evan


----------



## John (Jan 20, 2015)

Nick,
They are solid rivets. You can buy them from McMaster Carr or any fastener place like Hanson rivet. I might have some I can send you. They look 1/8" but tell me what size
http://www.mcmaster.com/#solid-rivets/=vjxbnj
You are better off making new braces if you are plating them. If you want send me the braces to copy.
John


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool John, thx for the rivet info- will measure and Pm you.. Assuming I'd need a rivet gun?

Also, not sure what you mean by making new braces...these are unique to Miami and took me forever to locate the missing one.

Nick


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Cool John, thx for the rivet info- will measure and Pm you.. Assuming I'd need a rivet gun?
> 
> Also, not sure what you mean by making new braces...these are unique to Miami and took me forever to locate the missing one.
> 
> Nick




 Nothing is unique to San Diego.
 Send John Your braces, and you will never have to look for another set of Miami braces ever again.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 21, 2015)

Well said Marty, I have a prewar 20" project I'm working on and will gladly take your John A fast pass for help with my fender braces...


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Cool John, thx for the rivet info- will measure and Pm you.. Assuming I'd need a rivet gun?
> 
> Also, not sure what you mean by making new braces...these are unique to Miami and took me forever to locate the missing one.
> 
> Nick




Hi Nick,
I was just trying to say that the braces you have are rusted bad and they most likely will show pitting after plating. If you wanted the braces not to show pitting after plating it would be better to use new exact copies to plate. 
The rivets will go in with a hammer.

Mark, show me what you need it will be no problem.
John


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes the pitting is an issue. Don't know why, but it never even occurred to me that you could make new ones... I would be honored if you would make me new braces! I'll PM you and get your address and send them right out. I was hoping to have the bike done in time for the Ann Arbor show end of April, think you could have them done well before that?

Nick


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2015)

Nick,
A couple of weeks at the most.
Thanks, John


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 22, 2015)

Mark said:
			
		

> Will do John, Thanks!


----------

